# d.i.y cave



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hi every one
heres a custom cave i made useing my usual method

shape the poly...









grout (i use black floor tile grout)









then paint i use a tech called dry brushing http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/528429-how-do-dry-brushing-technique.html
1st...using a dark grey spray paint cover the whole thing
(sorry i forgot a pic)

2nd light grey..









3rd...white









hope you like: victory:

to see my custom ledges please click the link...http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/693452-d-i-y-mag-naturals.html


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I love these, youu make it look easy but mine a turn out weird un-natural shapes... I've learnt one thing, don't give hides a base, lol


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

you need your own tv show methinks :whistling2:

great projects and tutorials. a lesson for us all :notworthy:


----------



## GemmaPerks (Mar 8, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> you need your own tv show methinks :whistling2:
> 
> great projects and tutorials. a lesson for us all :notworthy:



start a youtube channel


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

that looks really good actually im quite impressed at the paint job


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

em_40 said:


> I love these, youu make it look easy but mine a turn out weird un-natural shapes... I've learnt one thing, don't give hides a base, lol


cheers:2thumb:,
sounds like you found out the hard way



s6t6nic6l said:


> you need your own tv show methinks :whistling2:
> 
> great projects and tutorials. a lesson for us all :notworthy:





GemmaPerks said:


> start a youtube channel


i'm camera too shy:blush: .......but i'll think about it



PESKY said:


> that looks really good actually im quite impressed at the paint job


 thanks : victory:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

i agree! start a youtube channel  i would defo subscribe. you make some amazing stuff and would love to learn from someone who makes incredible and creative stuff  

let us know though if you do decide to create a channel!!!


----------



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> cheers:2thumb:,
> sounds like you found out the hard way
> 
> 
> ...


Aim the camera at whatever your making instead :lol2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Feadern said:


> i agree! start a youtube channel  i would defo subscribe. you make some amazing stuff and would love to learn from someone who makes incredible and creative stuff
> 
> let us know though if you do decide to create a channel!!!


cheers : victory:



Charlotte__ said:


> Aim the camera at whatever your making instead :lol2:


um.....i might have to now, ain't I?


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

brilliant: victory: you gonna start selling these too? if so any details like prices sizes etc would be app


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> brilliant: victory: you gonna start selling these too? if so any details like prices sizes etc would be app


thanks : victory:,

and not sure again(as said in othere post)depends on interest and they prob be made to order


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> thanks : victory:,
> 
> and not sure again(as said in othere post)depends on interest and they prob be made to order


cool, cant wait:2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> cool, cant wait:2thumb:


will pm you if i do


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

is that like several pieces glued together? i never come across polystyrene think enough to carve something like that in one go 

PS - bloody great by the way :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

labmad said:


> is that like several pieces glued together? i never come across polystyrene think enough to carve something like that in one go
> 
> PS - bloody great by the way :2thumb:


thanks,

and it was two pieces of 50mm poly(jablite) one on top the other : victory:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

ok cool, what glue do you use to keep together?

will get some stuff in at some point and have a go me thnks


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

labmad said:


> ok cool, what glue do you use to keep together?
> 
> will get some stuff in at some point and have a go me thnks


i just use cheap branded 'no more nails' type stuff, some people call it liquid nails and can be found for about £1-£3.

i wouldnt use super glue as it corrisive and eats away at the poly,
and kithen sealent is waterproof so it makes the grout hard to stick too.
hope that helps: victory:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Cheers matey


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

labmad said:


> Cheers matey


no probs : victory:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

am i right in thinking you could make custom made water bowls this way?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ashbosh said:


> am i right in thinking you could make custom made water bowls this way?


you can but you'll have to varnish it with sometype of pondsealent (G4 pond sealer is pretty decent stuff) as ordinary varnish aint made for 24/7 contact with water: victory:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

if you used waterproof grout could that not do it?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ashbosh said:


> if you used waterproof grout could that not do it?


sorry but no it wont unfortunatly,

when they say water proof they mean splash back, rain etc and not full on submerged water staying in contact 24/7.
plus most grout have a fungacide in it(even if it dont state it on the packaging it might still contain as it has to be over a certain % for the pack/pot to be marked) and this will pioson the water if not sealed correctly


----------

